# Oasis - 45 days into flowering, 11 days to go. ;)



## Swordfreak (Jun 21, 2006)

Take a look at my babies, cant wait, getting fatter everyday, buds i love buds,


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 21, 2006)

*Whats up Swordfreak. Those are no longer babies my friend they are fine young ladies.   By the looks of things they are very happy and 11 days from now your gonna be happy.   Damn fine grow my friend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Be sure to keep us updated with pics over the next 11 days.  *


----------



## Swordfreak (Jun 22, 2006)

Cheers Bro, will be getting loads more pics in for you, takin em with my phone though so they are only 1.3 mp tried a bit the other day and it got me hiiiiiggghhhhh, should be even stronger when done, you ever smoked oasis?


----------



## rockydog (Jun 22, 2006)

lookin good man, Oh lookin soooo good


----------



## flashcolash (Jun 23, 2006)

Im jealous a bit... You said that you grew in the attic.. I too have an attic grow... how did you keep it overheating? also what stain?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 23, 2006)

Swordfreak said:
			
		

> Cheers Bro, will be getting loads more pics in for you, takin em with my phone though so they are only 1.3 mp tried a bit the other day and it got me hiiiiiggghhhhh, should be even stronger when done, you ever smoked oasis?


*Whats up Swordfreak. Nope never had a chance to try that strain. Maybe someday i will get a chance to try it along with the other 1,000 strains there are. In my dreams.  *


----------



## Swordfreak (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks rocky and flash, just used an extractor fan fitted streight to the chimney, this is my first grow but it seems to have gone without too many problems, the strain is Oasis its a northern lights hybrid supposed to be 12.3% THC, smoked a bit already, no i shouldnt have but only got a week tomorrow. and it is killing me, stoner already, hopefully i will get like 18 oz over the 6 plants, by the looks of the colas already i think i should get that. Hey BG i am sure if you try you could smoke a joint of every strain in the world, be like a mission, lol. Or life ambition.


----------

